# Caravan G



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

Is this too good to be true?

https://www.amazon.com/Syngenta-Caravan-G-Insecticide-Fungicide/dp/B00FNYAFI0/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1534261556&sr=1-1&keywords=caravan+g&linkCode=sl1&tag=lawncare077-20&linkId=730a98980ab3bebd3011f2927e0dd9fe&language=en_US

Is an "all in one" product like this worth the money? Snake oil? A rookie trap?

I'm just saying.. sounds good.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

It's good. I spread a bag in early June and have another to spread this week.

For me if you're going to spread granular fungicide why not pay $20 extra and get insect control in the same bag.


----------

